# subjonctif dans la proposition relative



## Tsuneo

Bonjour à tous.

Prenons la phrase suivante (ou plutôt le bout de phrase suivante):_Vorrei scrivere un articolo nel quale si faccia il punto sul ruolo del..._​
Elle est à priori correcte. Est-il possible de remplacer "si faccia" par "si farebbe" ou "faremmo"? ou alors est-ce que le pronom relatif "nel quale" ainsi que l'incertitude de l'action décrite imposent l'utilisation du subjonctif (et donc interdisent l'utilisation du conditionnel)?

Pour faire simple, est-ce que la phase suivante est fausse:
_Vorrei scrivere un articolo nel quale faremmo il punto sul ruolo del..._​


----------



## Spiritoso78

> _ Vorrei scrivere un articolo nel quale si faccia *(adesso)* il punto sul ruolo del Governo X _



Ciao Tsuneo,

la prima è corretta, anche perché la tua intenzione è di scriverlo adesso, in merito ad un fatto attuale. L'utilizzo di farebbe o faremmo, invece, non avrebbe senso. 
Eventualmente potresti dire:
_
Vorrei scrivere un articolo nel quale si potesse fare *(se possibile, se avessi in mano delle fonti! )* il punto sul ruolo della donna nella società araba.
_
Spero di averti aiutato un po' di più!


----------



## Tsuneo

Ciao Spiritoso e grazie mille per la tua risposta.
Je viens de m'apercevoir que je trouve la concordance des temps illogique:

_*Voglio* scrivere un articolo nel quale *si faccia* il punto sul ruolo del..._ →
_*Vorrei* scrivere un articolo nel quale *si facesse* il punto sul ruolo del...

_È corretta la seconda frase?


----------



## Ely79

Non ti so dire se la seconda frase sia grammaticalmente corretta, ma da madrelingua non mi verrebbe naturale dirla. Scriverei ugualmente:
_Vorrei scrivere un articolo nel quale si faccia il punto sul ruolo...


_​


----------



## Lullaby!

Salut Tsuneo,

Entrambe le frasi sono corrette.
_*
Voglio* scrivere un articolo nel quale *si faccia* il punto sul ruolo del..._ →
_*Vorrei* scrivere un articolo nel quale *si facesse* il punto sul ruolo del...
_

Il verbo volere _*Voglio*_/_*Vorrei *_esprime una volontà, un desiderio e richiede il congiuntivo nella subordinata _*faccia (congiuntivo presente)*__* /  facesse *__*(congiuntivo imperfetto)*_.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao ragazzi,

concordo con quanto detto dall'amico/a Lullaby; la seconda frase infatti esprime e sottolinea l'idea, il desiderio di compiere un' azione ( *vorrei* farlo, ma non so se poi lo farò). E quindi regge il nostro facesse.

Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Normalmente a tempo presente nella reggente corrisponde tempo presente nella subordinata, quindi presente condizionale -> presente congiuntivo, però solo con i verbi di volontà, desiderio, opportunità (volere, desiderare, convenire) nella subordinata è più frequente trovare il congiuntivo imperfetto. Nella frase in oggetto: "_Voglio scrivere un articolo nel quale si faccia il punto sul ruolo del..."_ in realtà il verbo che dipende da _volere _è _scrivere_, non _fare_, che è invece il verbo della seconda subordinata, la relativa, ma usando idealmente l'imperfetto nella prima sarà normale concordarlo. Forse risulta più evidente cambiando la persona della prima subordinata: "_*Voglio che tu scriva* un articolo nel quale *si faccia* il punto sul ruolo del..." / "*Vorrei che tu scrivessi* un articolo nel quale *si facesse* il punto sul ruolo del..." _


----------



## Tsuneo

Infatti si potrebbe trasformare la frasa, sopprimendo la relativa:
_Voglio scrivere un articolo nel quale si faccia il punto sul ruolo del... →
Voglio che il mio articolo faccia il punto sul ruolo del..._​... anche se un'informazione (scrivere) è perduto.

In tutte e due frase "fare" è al congiuntivo perché c'è un'incertezza (a causa del verbo "volere").

Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec les concordances des temps avec des propositions relatives. Dunque le vostre trasformazioni erano molti utili. 

Grazie a tutti (Necsus, Spiritoso78, Lullaby, Ely79).


----------

